# Spec V wasted



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

Last week, my Spec V got totaled. Some stupid bitch, talking on her cell phone, pulled right out in front of me and I had nowhere to go (car in left lane right beside me). Slammed into her at 55-60 mph. Thank god I was wearing my seatbelt and the airbag went off. My head broke the driver door window when I spun into the guard rail (yeah, it fucking hurt) but other than a few cuts on the side of my head, I came out clean. I'll be missing the Spec, but I'm gonna do what I should have done in the first place. Buy a Z car. I'm expecting her insurance company to settle with a decent check. Let's all have a moment of silence for a Nissan laid to rest. LOL. Peace.


----------



## 04'1.8S (Mar 25, 2004)

Good Luck with your Z :thumbup:


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

cool


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

germex said:


> Last week, my Spec V got totaled. Some stupid bitch, talking on her cell phone, pulled right out in front of me and I had nowhere to go (car in left lane right beside me). Slammed into her at 55-60 mph. Thank god I was wearing my seatbelt and the airbag went off. My head broke the driver door window when I spun into the guard rail (yeah, it fucking hurt) but other than a few cuts on the side of my head, I came out clean. I'll be missing the Spec, but I'm gonna do what I should have done in the first place. Buy a Z car. I'm expecting her insurance company to settle with a decent check. Let's all have a moment of silence for a Nissan laid to rest. LOL. Peace.



Sounds almost exactly like my wreck in my SE (the first SE, it was totalled by the wreck and I got a new one) 2 years ago. Good that you came out without any injuries, the sentra isn't rated that great in crash tests, but between here and b15sentra people get in some serious accidents in them and never walk away with more than a scratch (like your accident, and some people have even spun on the freeway and rolled 3+ times, then walked away without a bruise).


----------



## vexation (Mar 26, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> Sounds almost exactly like my wreck in my SE (the first SE, it was totalled by the wreck and I got a new one) 2 years ago. Good that you came out without any injuries, the sentra isn't rated that great in crash tests, but between here and b15sentra people get in some serious accidents in them and never walk away with more than a scratch (like your accident, and some people have even spun on the freeway and rolled 3+ times, then walked away without a bruise).


I noticed something someone said... I think it was in the b15sentra forum.. someone was bitching that the sentras aren't safe, and the main argument was "Look at the graveyard, more than 45 crash pics and everyone walked away from them".. then it occured to me.. obviously if they didn't walk away from it... they wouldn't be able to post pics of their crash, because they would be lying up in the morgue. Doubtful family / friends will come on a forum to tell the other members about the fatal crash. So in my opinion that "graveyard" is a little biast. Obviously every pic on there the person would have had to survived. Not saying the sentras aren't safe.. but who knows. <shrug>


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

I can say first hand that the seat belt and airbag did their jobs. I caught her front driver side fender with the front half passenger side of my front bumper. If she had made it out in front of me another 4 feet, she would probably be dead and I would have walked away without a scratch. The off-set of the impact spun the ass end of her car around which hit the ass end of my car which is what spun me 360 degrees into the guardrail. I guess the point I'm trying to make is, head on impact, your probably safe. Side impact is where you might have a problem in the Sentra.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

vexation said:


> I noticed something someone said... I think it was in the b15sentra forum.. someone was bitching that the sentras aren't safe, and the main argument was "Look at the graveyard, more than 45 crash pics and everyone walked away from them".. then it occured to me.. obviously if they didn't walk away from it... they wouldn't be able to post pics of their crash, because they would be lying up in the morgue. Doubtful family / friends will come on a forum to tell the other members about the fatal crash. So in my opinion that "graveyard" is a little biast. Obviously every pic on there the person would have had to survived. Not saying the sentras aren't safe.. but who knows. <shrug>


I'm not talking about the sentras being safe because people don't die, if I was then you would have a point. What I was saying is that out of all of those horribly serious accidents, not one person walked away with more than a couple scratches or a bruise. If they had broken their arm, or had some serious (non-life threatening) injuries, they could still post pics and a story, and that's never happened to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## blk240sxgp (Jan 24, 2004)

What a stupid Bitch! That almost happened to me in my 240sx, some stupid bitch didnt look when she pulled out(was on her cell phone) and i had to swerve around and if i didnt she would have been lying in the morgue right now. Stupid Bitches!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

germex said:


> I caught her front driver side fender with the front half passenger side of my front bumper. If she had made it out in front of me another 4 feet, she would probably be dead and I would have walked away without a scratch. The off-set of the impact spun the ass end of her car around which hit the ass end of my car which is what spun me 360 degrees into the guardrail.


hah, that's the EXACT same thing that happened in mine, except in mine I wasn't going quite as fast (~45mph) so when the ass end of her truck smacked the ass end of my car, it just left a huge dent but didn't spin me.


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

same shit happened to me, execpt i braked soon enough and i didnt hit her, but the bitch driving a truck made me brake so hard it left flat spots on my Yokos that took forever to go away...stupid lady!


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

that sux man, good luck with ur soon to be z


----------

